# Teaching younger generation how to tip



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I have 2 sons that I’ve got through to them to tip people. My youngest used to bring the exact change to the door when ordering a pizza. I used to give him the tip money cause he wouldn’t tip. I kept telling him they were gonna spit in his pizza. What cured him was getting a waiter job. Now he tips 10 or 20 dollars everytime. My oldest has learned how to tip although he has never been as cheap as my youngest. I think every rider should have to drive Uber 1 week before they could be a rider. This would teach them what drivers go through and how important tips are.


----------



## rickyrich1208 (Nov 23, 2019)

personally, tipping is a good gesture but there are a lot of people out there are struggling to get by. Cant expect too much


----------

